# Beginner Hognose Breeder



## Brad3392 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I have been keeping hognose snakes for several months, and recently decided to give breeding a try. I currently have two hognose snakes. The first is a normal male. I bought him before I really knew anything about breeding/ genetics so I didn't think to ask the pet shop if they had any information on his genetics. My second is an albino that is het for axanthic. 

I would like to buy a third snake to begin my breeding project. I have done a lot of research in the last few days and I believe I found the snake I would like to pair with my albino. He is an anaconda that is also het for axanthic. 

I wanted to get some opinions on this idea, and maybe see if anyone had any other suggestions for getting my project started. Thanks so much!


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

When breeding Westerns be aware it's quite a flooded market, especially with low end and normal mutations - so selling hatchlings won't be easy, it may take time so be prepared to keep and raise a whole clutch. Very much an enjoyable experience as long as you aren't expecting to get rich :lol2:

Also hatchlings can be a little niggly to get started - scenting is quite common.

Axanthic Westerns are known to be typically be poor/fussy starters.


You have to decide what you would like to try and breed then go from there :2thumb: If you have any favourite mutations - go from there.

Albino 100% het axanthic x anaconda 100% het axanthic
Would give you -
50% Anacondas
50% Normal
Some will be axanthic, others will be normal.
All 100% het albino, normal ones will also be 66% (possible het) axanthic. 
Some babies will be 100% het axanthic but you won't be able to tell which ones unless you keep them all and breed them to prove them out - so you sell them as possible hets.​If you could find either a 
- 100% het albino and 100% het axanthic (100% het snow)
- Albino 100% het axanthic
- Axanthic 100% albino
Could be an anaconda or superconda if you like those.​You could have a chance at producing albinos, axanthics and snows - if either parent is a conda or superconda you would also have a chance at condas :2thumb:
One superconda parent - the whole clutch will be anacondas. 
Anaconda parent - 50% of the clutch will be anacondas. You need two anaconda parents to produce supercondas.


----------

